# Bladerunner Review



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

I just had to get this novelty bow (or at least what started off as a novelty bow). So far I've dropped about 200 arrows through this thing and here’s a quick review with pics.

For a bow set at 76# its uber smooth! When at full draw it feels like I am holding my 68# PSE. The draw cycle it self has no valley. It almost feels like I am drawing my recurve but it lets off (65% unadjustable) without you knowing it. 

What surprised me most was the silence this bow delivers. Yes, I played around with this bows (and all my bows) to make sure it was dead silent (4 string savers and an 833 gr. arrow can attest to that). I also fired an Easton Axis 400 (410 gr.) and the only noticeable sound is the drop away. After video taping at 20 yds distance all you heard was the arrow whizzing into the target.

Some negatives about the bow are its weight! It advertised to be 4# bare. Not, it weighed 5.5 after accessories it weighs rough 7.5# (with 8" Easton V-bars included). I found the added weight to be a bonus because of the short A2A. I would not take this thing hunting if I had to backpack hunting trip. My Bowtech weighs right at 4.5# with accessories including a quiver and 4 arrows. 

As for accuracy I am a firm believer of the 90% shooter and 10% equipment philosophy. Since most hunting scenarios are less than 25 yds this bow would be just fine. I've got it sighted in to 40 yds and had 3.5" groups at that distance. Note I’ve only had this bow for 1 week. At 20 yds I lost a fletching and decided to stop group shooting at that distance.

I'm going to enjoy this guy he'll probably go on my Oklahoma Hog Hunt, Texas Turkey Hunt, and Illinois Deer hunt. When I go to Montana for Elk and if I am lucky enough to pull a tag for Colorado Rams this guy will be staying home.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

26.5 A2a


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

7.1/4" Brace Height


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

Limb Bolt


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

Cam Riser on both sides are exactly 5.5" from riser to limb.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

001


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

002


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

Copper John Cats


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

Limbsavers


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

Pain in the Peep


----------



## OLDHOOTOWL (Feb 9, 2003)

THANKS Zen, that was very well done and I quite enjoyed it, appreciate the time you took to share. And good shootin.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the post. I always wondered about these bows.


----------



## Macky13572 (Dec 29, 2004)

Zen, we just got one in our shop tuesday. the bow is smooth to shoot ,but it seems noisyyy the arrow we shot was only 410gr. I did put limb savers on it.but only the factory string silencers? The bow we shot at the ATA show seemed to be quieter? I didnt know if it was just the bow we got or what??


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

try putting on cat whiskers or different string saver. i never shot mine with the bow jacks that were on the string because of my bowtech experience. they had this crazy swirly looking string saver that made more noise than the string itself. the bowjacks looked exactly like the bowtech string saver so i cut it off. 

i shot my axis arrow which weighs 412 gr and you can hear the string twang but not much more than your average bow.


----------



## Idefix (Dec 23, 2004)

I am just thinking about this bow as a new one.
Thanks for this great review :thumbs_up 
helps to make a decision!
:wave:


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 1, 2005)

I'm not sure but the bow might not be legal here in Montana because of the A to A. I know we some kinda goofy rule that bows can't be too short. Makes no sense but we have it. Check before you come! Cool pictures though.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

One month later update.

After tinkering with the bow for the past month I've finally settled on the final set up.

I backed the bow down from 76# to 71#
Removed the V-Bar (bow was heavy enough)
Dropped arrow from 833 gr to 610 gr
Replaced 100 gr. b/h to 125 gr. b/h
Replaced 4-2" quick spins to 6-4" feathers
F.O.C. changed from 9% to 13%
Removed brass knock and replaced it with a serving knot

After adjustments the bow is lighter, quieter, smoother and easier to aim even in 15-20 mph face winds. the draw cycle is incredibly smooth and I am grouping arrows well out to 40 yds in face winds.


----------



## doublelunginem (Mar 20, 2007)

What kind of speeds did you get out of it with those 2 mentioned arrow weights?


----------



## HARLEYFIVESEVEN (Nov 26, 2006)

*Speed*

I get 250 with a 29 inch draw at 58# shooting a 29inch Litespeed 340 through a Whisker.


----------

